# Small fish for my river tank that love flow...



## Naisi (Mar 9, 2011)

Harlequin Rasboras, I have 9 in my 40g breeder. I plan on adding a few more. I have a fluval 305 and I get alot of good flow. They school really well, only at night can I see them break away from the group. They are also always at the front middle part of my tank, not timmid or spook easy.
A great little fish, much better than the Cardinal Tetras I used to have.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, I've seen Harlequins pretty universally recommended and the ones I saw in the store were very cool. My tank is going to have a rather dark look to it so I'm looking for active fish with nice colors. I might go with 10ish harlequins and then 10ish of something else brightly colored.


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

Hillstream loaches come to mind if you have good aeration. My kids have a 20g long with a combination of white clouds and hillstream loaches. No plants, just some petrified wood and they love it.

-Charlie


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

You should consider Espei rasboras if you can find them. They're identical to harlequins but about 30% smaller, and from what I've seen, their colors are more vivid. Since they're smaller, you can get a more sizable school of them.


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

If you have a lot of plants the Kuhli loaches are most certainly worth considering - they don't cause any uprooting like chain loaches could. I have them in pygmy style setup and are the giants of the tank.

I went with spotted rasboras (smaller then harlequins, bigger then chilis) because I like their red colouring and harlequins are too popular for me, and if they don't like flow then there is something wrong with them - they are always swimming in it!


----------



## Mishmosh (Nov 27, 2003)

Go to you local river/stream and net yourself some darters! Some of them are very colorful and they do well with current. Mine eats small freeze dried foods. They typically sit at the bottom but swim around higher to nab food, especially in the water flow.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

Mishmosh said:


> Go to you local river/stream and net yourself some darters! Some of them are very colorful and they do well with current. Mine eats small freeze dried foods. They typically sit at the bottom but swim around higher to nab food, especially in the water flow.


I somehow doubt that putting anything that comes from a New Jersey river into your fish tank is a good ideea, but I appreciate the suggestion! :hihi:


----------



## AndiH (Apr 4, 2010)

You could try White Cloud Minnows. They are originally from rivers so should do well.


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

I suggest Forktail Rainbows. I had them in a similar set up and they did great. Fun fish that actually schools and is beautiful to look at. They also have some interesting mating dance type rituals and are so tiny when you first get them they are just adorable. 

I suggest getting 2-3 males and 8 or 9 females although they are so small usually when you first buy them that it is tough to tell how many of each you have until a few months later.

Have a look at the link below for pictures.

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?id=222#


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Chili Rasboras


----------



## Palmeri (Mar 30, 2011)

Pseudomugil rainbows for the top, hillstream loach for the bottom and you get perfect fast moving river aquarium setup :icon_smil


----------



## MoeBetta (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm going to sound like a broken record, but I have to throw espei and hengeli rasboras out there, they would live at the spraybar if they're anything like mine. 

Once again, very similar to the harlequins, but smaller and slightly different coloring.


----------



## valk (Feb 4, 2011)

Neon Rainbow Fish..
they love to swim against the current..haha its fun to watch them


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

Microdevario nanus spend most of their waking hours in front of my filter outlet swimming madly nowhere. Sundadanio axelrodi also seem to enjoy the fast flow. Both take breaks and swim elsewhere but come back for more "life in the fast lane."

Both are under an inch. Got mine from msjinkzd. Rachel rox!

jim


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

my co-worker has cherry barbs in his 20 gal. They love swimming in the flow of the output. very active fish and they look great, especially males.


----------

